# She has all 3!



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Always so proud of my Miika ?

1.5 years ago she earned her CGC
Last month she earned her CGCA
And this morning earned her CGCU!

She is such a good girl ?


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Congratulations!! Great work!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Congrats to you and Miika...I know how much time and training goes into getting where you guys are...Good Job..::thumbup:


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you! ?

Miika is my “I can do anything” girl. That also includes things I don’t want her to do ?.

?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations! By your last sentence, it sounds like you and she have a lot of fun working together.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Congrats! :grin2:


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Heartandsoul said:


> By your last sentence, it sounds like you and she have a lot of fun working together.


Yes we do! Especially with nosework and tracking when she is in charge. She is all go and I’m just along for the ride on the other end of the leash. Means I have to run more times than than I ever thought ?!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Great job!!


----------

